# Thoughts on the B&M short shifter



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking for any feedback you all may have regarding the B&M short shifter. Best price I have found thus far is $199 / free shipping from LMPerformance. Thanks for your time...
Rich


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Well rich, the best thng you can do is a search on this topic.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the B&M shifter and like it. I got it from Jeg's for about $180-ish.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I bought mine off of e-bay 2 years ago. It's been good, but when you install it, LOCKTITE EVERY BOLT YOU TOUCH! I had to go back in 4 months after the install because some of the bolts loosened up.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Good to know, Thanks for the Info...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The biggest mistake to make when installing the B&M is to use the locktight that is provided with the shifer. Go buy some ultra super duper high strength stuff.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> Looking for any feedback you all may have regarding the B&M short shifter. Best price I have found thus far is $199 / free shipping from LMPerformance. Thanks for your time...
> Rich


I can beat that price, if you really want one.:seeya:


----------



## cybernco (Apr 9, 2006)

*Billet Shifter*

Check out the Billet shifter
http://www.billetproducts.com.au/newsite/shifters/gto.html


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sharp looking shifter, but I'm just not a fan of the "bridged" design. Definatly looks more sturdy than the factory shifter, though.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*aftermarket shifter*

I am looking to upgrade my shifter, but I just don't know which one to get. The Gmm ripshifter looks great, but the B&M is much cheaper. I am happy to pay a few more bucks for better performance, but if there is little difference..... I would appreciate any thoughts on the issue.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got the B&M -- and it's fine. I can't see paying nearly double for the GMM because after driving one, I just don't think it's that different at all.

Just be careful when installing. Some guys have botched it -- and, of course, blame the shifter for leaking rather than admit they a mistake -- such as moving the shifter base around after applying the RTV sealent, etc.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

fiddler_red said:


> I am looking to upgrade my shifter, but I just don't know which one to get. The Gmm ripshifter looks great, but the B&M is much cheaper. I am happy to pay a few more bucks for better performance, but if there is little difference..... I would appreciate any thoughts on the issue.


I've researched this topic much (mostly other forums). B&M is pretty much a flop. I works well then fall apart or something breaks. The GMM is superior( according to what I've read), but folks sometimes complain about the direct connection putting their hand to close to the radio in 1, 2, 3. Many folks are using the GMM without issue, other than a little more noise from the tranny in the cabin.

FYI, B&M has bought Hurst, which is working on a GTO shifter. They will definatly be using the Hurst name and not B&M... Prototypes I read about seem to work great and the actual product has to be near/in production.

Billet is also a new contender, accepts factory knob and has adjustable height. Supposedly bomb proof and worlds better than stock..yadayada. I'll let everyone know what I think after the install (whenever it gets here).


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

fattirewilly said:


> B&M is pretty much a flop.


Not true at all. There are plenty of people who have 10's of thousands of miles on them -- with zero issues. I'm one of them. B&M has made great products for years. They didn't get stupid overnight.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone using the Billet? What do you think and how much was it?

Thanks,
Rich



cybernco said:


> Check out the Billet shifter
> http://www.billetproducts.com.au/newsite/shifters/gto.html


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not true at all. There are plenty of people who have 10's of thousands of miles on them -- with zero issues. I'm one of them. B&M has made great products for years. They didn't get stupid overnight.


Close to 25k on my B&M. I did, after its first 2K, have to go back and locktite all the shifter's hardware with some STRONG locktite. But have not had any problems since. It's as smooth and solid as the day I first installed it.:cool


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Not true at all. There are plenty of people who have 10's of thousands of miles on them -- with zero issues. I'm one of them. B&M has made great products for years. They didn't get stupid overnight.



:agree I have 10k on mine, and no complaints.


----------



## DUALGOATS (Jul 23, 2007)

Man the B&M is fine.....have a pro put it in. unless your a gorilla you should have no issues....it is a quailty product and instll time over the GM is infinitley less...... now i put 2k-3k mile per yaear but id a good unit....other units have bad reports as well its just more peopl have the B&M so statisically you are gonna hear more issues.

buy it save some cash it shifts BETTER than gmm and if you find that guy who makes a cutum curved shortstick for it.....oh boy it move it over closer to you...and makes for precise shifting....i'd know....i have to compete against myself in my other A4


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

That billet shifter should be better than both considering the price:

http://www.rallysportdirect.com/shop/pontiac-gto-6speed-billet-pro-series-short-shifter-p-3177.html


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

abright52 said:


> That billet shifter should be better than both considering the price:
> 
> http://www.rallysportdirect.com/shop/pontiac-gto-6speed-billet-pro-series-short-shifter-p-3177.html


It is a good looking unit. At $375 -- still on the pricey side, though. Of all the shifters I've owned, my favorite was a Pro 5.0 in a Mustang. Very nice, solid feel.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

DUALGOATS said:


> Man the B&M is fine.....have a pro put it in. unless your a gorilla you should have no issues....it is a quailty product and instll time over the GM is infinitley less...... now i put 2k-3k mile per yaear but id a good unit....other units have bad reports as well its just more peopl have the B&M so statisically you are gonna hear more issues.
> 
> buy it save some cash it shifts BETTER than gmm and if you find that guy who makes a cutum curved shortstick for it.....oh boy it move it over closer to you...and makes for precise shifting....i'd know....i have to compete against myself in my other A4


i would challenge the B&M having more units out. the GMM has been used probably more than it stateside plus the multitudes overseas. the B&M has problems with more than the bolts too. it also has leaking problems. come on it only has two bolts holding it down. shifting better? how's that? they're both direct shifters with the GMM getting the edge with stronger centering springs.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

My B&M shifter has 4 mounting bolts and came with a new
gasket for the trans adapter plate. It will leak if you over 
tighten the 2 larger mounting bolts. I also researched the
install, and added the small washer one of the centering springs.
(Don't remember which side). 
Shifts perfectly, and has for the last 50,000 miles.
Takes only a small force to pull over to the 1-2 gate, centers
on the 3-4 gate and takes a little more push effort to the 5-6 gate.
I'm 6'5" , and drive with the seat very far back with no trouble
reaching the shifter. (Not too close to the radio)
For a total of $155.00 off eBay, I can't imagine how the GMM could
be any better, but I haven't driven a GTO with one.

Larry


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The B&M is pure garbage. The reasons have been gone over _ad nauseum_, but facts is fact- it's an awful design from an engineering standpoint.

I've had more experience in actual miles driven with each shifter than most of the "experts" in this thread. Don't go through what I did. Do _once_; do it right. 

GMM is the only way to go.


----------



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Harrop Short Throw Shifter... all this talk about the other shifters... does anyone know anything about that shifter?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Gertythadirtygoat said:


> Harrop Short Throw Shifter... all this talk about the other shifters... does anyone know anything about that shifter?


Good question. Harrop's got some really cool looking stuff -- but I've never heard anything about it...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The B&M is pure garbage. The reasons have been gone over _ad nauseum_, but facts is fact- it's an awful design from an engineering standpoint.
> 
> I've had more experience in actual miles driven with each shifter than most of the "experts" in this thread. Don't go through what I did. Do _once_; do it right.
> 
> GMM is the only way to go.


How's the GTI doing? Heard anything more about the SpaceShipOne/Two explosion?


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

cybernco said:


> Check out the Billet shifter
> http://www.billetproducts.com.au/newsite/shifters/gto.html


+1 on the Billet shifter!!:agree


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> How's the GTI doing?


Hiya b_a! 

The GTI is _great_. I can drive it like I stole it and still net 26mpg average. Small size is great for traffic carving. Took a while to get used to the DSG and the FWD, but man- what a little rocket. I'm getting her chipped with the Neuspeed Optican software next week... should get ~257 hp at the flywheel, with just over 300 lb.ft. of torque. After that- rear swaybar, Neuspeed sport springs and Koni FSDs. 

I never learn. :lol:



b_a_betterperson said:


> Heard anything more about the SpaceShipOne/Two explosion?


The blast at the SS2 test stand was a shocking tragedy. I don't know anything about what caused it- I have my suspicions / guesses, but they're just conjecture so I'll keep it to myself. Suffice to say that it has all the hallmarks of a tragic _freak_ accident, one that occured during a routine test that noone expected to dangerous. Hell, we used to dump the N2O tank in SS1 right in the flight test hangar, 20' from my office door! 

I lost a friend in the blast, and another aquaintance is in the hospital in critical condition. 

It's a sad thing indeed.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, Groucho. Thanks for stopping by. Glad to hear the Vee-Dub's treating you well. I used to have a VW with a 1.8T -- so I know all too well how good those cars perform. 

Sorry to hear about the explosion. I hear Burt Rutan talking about it -- and he was just stunned. Said, at the time, he couldn't fathom how it could have happened.

Have a great weekend. 26 MPG with all that stop and go traffic? Amazing, but that's what the folks in Europe do. Gas is twice is much -- so they drive cars that get twice as good gas mileage -- so the cost is a wash. 

Meanwhile, my GTO's getting 14.5 MPG because the only driving I do anymore is really short stuff. Hopefully, you're not commuting as much. Drove to Chino last week -- and the L.A. basin, all the way through Valencia, should just put up a giant NO VACANCY sign.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> The B&M is pure garbage. The reasons have been gone over _ad nauseum_, but facts is fact- it's an awful design from an engineering standpoint.
> 
> I've had more experience in actual miles driven with each shifter than most of the "experts" in this thread. Don't go through what I did. Do _once_; do it right.
> 
> GMM is the only way to go.


Here we go again, huh Groucho? LOL I guess I'm a "Gorilla", because mine snapped off in the tranny...............


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

marathonman said:


> Here we go again, huh Groucho? LOL I guess I'm a "Gorilla", because mine snapped off in the tranny...............


Sorry, there's insufficient information here to determine your species.

If you are confused, I'd suggest a good primatologist.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Sorry, there's insufficient information here to determine your species.
> 
> If you are confused, I'd suggest a good primatologist.


LOL!
I'm big and hairy! Guess I could be a bear also! Just referring to a prev post about it being o.k., unless you are a Gorilla and break it....................how mine broke!


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hurst Shifter*

Does anybody have one yet? I just ordered mine from Jegs, can't wait until it comes in! I believe that their reputation should put out a good product. We'll see what happens!

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_407258_-1


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine came yesterday, Installing Monday:cheers


----------

